# 501/508 Current Customer Upgrade question...



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

I have a 501, was interested in a 2nd receiver, and Dish is still offering the $199 upgrade which includes installation. (was supposed to expre 4/30, but is still offered on 800 #)

I actually just found this and was surprised because its a good deal (installation makes it so for me, since I'd have to run wires).

? If you order from Dish they don't guarantee you a 501 or 508...sounds like its just the luck of the draw. Naturally, I'd rather have a 508. I'm curious if anyone has ordered a PVR from Dish recently and what you received?

If the odds are good that I'd get a 508, I'll take advantage of the offer. If its 50/50, I'll probably wait.

Thanks,

-Todd


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

I got my 508 about two months ago and when I ordered mine through dish I specifically asked if it would be a 508 or 501. The Dish rep told me a 508(maybe she shouldn't have, I don't know). When the installer called the day before installation they said they only had 501's. I told them I wanted a 508 or I would cancel the order(whether I would be allowed to or not I don't know). Miraculously a 508 turned up and that's what I got. Don't know if you want to go that route, but it turned out ok for me. Good luck.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

This deal is open to existing customers, I'm assuming. If I want to add a 508 to my house I can do this, for $199? that's it? no other charge?

Sorry for being dense.

John


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup. Just look at their website for certain rules. http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/offers/501_upgrade/index.shtml


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> (was supposed to expre 4/30, but is still offered on 800 #)


Actually, the deal was to expire 1/31/*02*  but it has been extended every time they say it's going to expire. 


> I'm curious if anyone has ordered a PVR from Dish recently and what you received?


I ordered a PVR from Dish in the middle of March for $149 and it was a 508. Shipping was free.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.

Sounds pretty probably that I'd get a 508. I actually like cooper's idea of asking the installer what he is bringing out before they get there. Gives you the last minute cancellation option.

I wish they had a deal like this for the 721. 


ANYONE else order a 501/508 lately from Dish?????

-todd


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Since they have the new $150 off coupons out now then shouldnt one get a 508 for $149 if you call and ask for it or is that deal only for those that get the coupon? Also I seen posts on here before about people getting the 501's for $99.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Where do you get/see the $150 coupons? I'd like to read the terms and conditions....


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

when is the 522 coming? do we know? whats the price point? should I wait! 

John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There has been no pricing or release info on the 522 yet.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Well, I just called and ordered it.

I got a different latino CSR this time  and she told me I'd be getting a 508 when I asked which PVR would be sent. I didn't argue. Sounds good to me.

At the same time I asked them to bring that 2nd free Dish install they've been promising. What the heck, might as well get it all at once.

I'll let you know how it goes,
-todd


----------



## renardg (Aug 13, 2002)

Where can I find these $150 dollar off coupons that were mentioned? I have been wanting to upgrade to a 508 for some time now.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by renardg _
> *Where can I find these $150 dollar off coupons that were mentioned? I have been wanting to upgrade to a 508 for some time now. *


These were mailed directly to "high value" customers in early April. But I heard from a customer today that when he called the 800# to order an extra remote (he came in & bought one instead to save shipping) the CSR offered him the same deal.


----------

